# Pajamas



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Do your pajamas tell a story?

My wife has NO pajamas (tee shirt and cotton pants). 

She has YES Pajamas (lingerie or naked or silky top w/no panties). 

And she has MAYBE pajamas (silky top and pants or shorts or panties).


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Hee! That's cute.

I rarely wear anything to bed, so I guess all of my pajamas would be NO pajamas.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I also just like to be nekkid. I only wear anything if I have to (period, guests) since we sleep with our door open. If we close the bedroom door, all 3 cats sit outside it and yowl all night because they all sleep with us. And we can't take them IN the room or they do the same thing because they want to be let out.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't have real pajamas. I wear t-shirts and shorts or cotton pants to bed. They are both yes and no wear. I asked my husband to buy me something he would like and he bought me matching cotton pants and t-shirt jammies. He doesn't see the point since he just wants to rip it off anyway. So I continue to wear what I've always worn. The few times I've tried to sex it up, I found the nature of the pajamas to be super uncomfortable. 

Besides, I'm usually wearing regular clothes before sex and put on my pajamas after sex.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Do any women wear those flannel nighties any more? They're cute on little girls, but I don't think I've owned one since I was four.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Hope, LOL! Hubby bought me Buffy's Yummy Sushi pajamas for my bday, which was sweet, except for...um, I never wear pajamas, he would hate it if I wore pajamas, and they are FLANNEL! We live in Austin. We don't really ever need flannel pajamas.

But he was trying so hard


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My wife sleeps nude unless she's having some pain due to female troubles then she wears the "Don't **** me" boy shorts because they are tight around her abdomen and help with the pain.

When she puts her hair up prior to bed I know she's planning prolonged oral sex on me.

It's funny because she didn't even realize she did these things and that they were perfect signals for me to pick up on.

You should have seen her face one night when she asked if I''d seen the shorts in the laundry and I answer "Which ones, the "don't **** me" shorts or the other ones?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

If my wife is in the mood, she wears a Pillsbury Dough Boy t-shirt that says "Poke Me", and no panties...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

keeper63 said:


> If my wife is in the mood, she wears a Pillsbury Dough Boy t-shirt that says "Poke Me", and no panties...


Where can I get one of those?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I love it!!! I need one of those.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I love it!!! I need one of those.


That shirt is my wifes new PJ`s!!

thank you!

Edit:

I just got the very last one they had on Amazon!!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm... all of my pajamas say 'YES'... whether long heavy nightgown (not flannel, it's actually a heavy lounger type lol), or short silky. I'd go naked, but with a child who still crawls into bed with us when he's scared, I'd be afraid of traumatizing the poor boy!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's always yes around here.

Teeshirt and cotton panties? Yes.

Sexy undies and a camisol? Yes.

Sweat pants and a tee shirt? Yes.

Naked? No. :rofl: KIDDING! Yes.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

My wife wears what I call Amish lingerie...long sleeved shirt and full length pajama bottoms. And yes it does reflect what she is willing to do in bed which is nothing.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awww, Committed


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

We're both cotton shorts & tee's unless it's winter, then the flannel comes out. She's asked if I'd like it if she got some lingerie... but I'm too practical, and it's never done anything for me.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

I love this thread! Oh my...I was really chuckling at some of these replies. I have a drawer full of lingerie that I like to wear when we get busy, but I hate sleeping in the stuff! I always change and put on my comfy pajamas after we're done. I don't really have any "no" pajamas, though.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

committed_guy said:


> My wife wears what I call Amish lingerie...long sleeved shirt and full length pajama bottoms. And yes it does reflect what she is willing to do in bed which is nothing.


 That's literally no fun.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

If the answer is 'no' comes out of bathroom in cotton ribbed tanktop and regular panties.
If answer is 'yes' than she comes out wrapped in a towel or occasionally naked.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I always sleep naked unless it's very very cold. I don't have any yes or no pajamas at all. I do wear very sexy underwear occasionally to try to get his attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just1Man (Dec 9, 2010)

committed_guy said:


> My wife wears what I call Amish lingerie...long sleeved shirt and full length pajama bottoms. And yes it does reflect what she is willing to do in bed which is nothing.


Sounds like we are in the same boat buddy...


----------



## Little Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

Usually nothing (t-shirt/vest and shorts during that time on month).

When it's cold there's even MORE of a reason to be naked, though! Body heat, guys


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i sleep in nothing.
my exw slept in nothing, and that was her 'no' sleep wear. :/


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I do have some pajamas but I take them off to go to bed ha ha
hate wearing anything in bed


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I do have some pajamas but I take them off to go to bed ha ha
> hate wearing anything in bed


think im gonna die and come back as your blanket.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

ATM, the pj story has no audience,

But I tried the fancy, frilly, procative lingerie only to be told by STBXH that he didn't care about the "giftwrapping". Mood killer!

Always remember the advice I was once given about sleeping nude... Never know when there might be housefire and you have to run outside. Do ya really want the firemen to see that? Thanks Mom!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Ah, Red, my first husband reacted with disgust when I put on a very sexy negligee. Took years to get over that one! (He turned out to be gay. I wish I had known.)

And the firemen are just gonna have to deal with it 

And speaking of Mom advice? Honestly, when I broke my leg in three places and had to get hauled off by the ambulance, I did not actually have on nice underwear. It was ratty. It's amazing how little I cared.


----------



## mostlyhappy02 (Jan 27, 2012)

I usually just wear a t shirt and undies to sleep. I asked my H if I had yes/no pj's and he said not really, that I wear lounge pants to bed when I'm really really tired but that he doesn't get turned down too often.  I make it a rule for myself to really try not to say no because where else is he going to get some action?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

The only time my wife has ever worn pajamas is when we are staying at a relatives house. Alas naked didn't mean yes, but things are much better now so it isn't no very often.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

I wear all kinds of things to bed, just depends on my mood.
But when it comes to the Husband & sexy time, I could be wearing a burlap bag & the man would jump my bones.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

I wear a pretty/sexy nightie when we go to the bedroom for the evening, but when it's actually time for sleep, that comes off and I sleep naked. I put it on again in the morning if I need to. 
It's all yes here. Lol


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I wear cotton pants and my husbands Hanes undershirts. Comfort all the way. I do have some lingerie, but with kids around I do not sleep naked. They are old enough to know and they call it "mating".


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

committed_guy said:


> My wife wears what I call Amish lingerie...long sleeved shirt and full length pajama bottoms. And yes it does reflect what she is willing to do in bed which is nothing.


Thats doesnt sound like someone to be committed to my friend.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

GhostRydr said:


> Thats doesnt sound like someone to be committed to my friend.


But commitment is a choice and that's what I am choosing for now. Besides we cannot afford to separate if we wanted to so I don't really have a choice. Or I do but financial ruin isn't desirable either right now.

Back to topic: 

I guess I'm weird but I kinda would dig the old fashioned night gowns on DW. Would need to be the short dress style (for easy middle of the night access) and somewhat sheer (for eye candy prior to bed). I asked DW and she said she finds sleeping in anything other than long pants and tshirt uncomfortable. A long time ago before her libido crashed she used to sleep in exciting things or nothing at all regularly. I'm glad she's comfortable but would be nice is she obliged me maybe on a friday or sat. night.


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

Everyone that sleeps naked: do you have kids? or do you just lock your door, or are you not bothered if your kid comes in your room and you are asleep naked (not judging, just curious)?
I used to sleep sans pj's before having our daughter. I started wearing nightgowns when she was a baby since I would have to get up at night with her, it was just easier. Now she is 3 and I still sleep in a tee shirt or night gown because she likes to come in our room and wake me up if she needs something, or it is time to get up.


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by committed_guy
> > My wife wears what I call Amish lingerie...long sleeved shirt and full length pajama bottoms. And yes it does reflect what she is willing to do in bed which is nothing.






Just1Man said:


> Sounds like we are in the same boat buddy...


X's 3...


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Naked sleeper here...one teenager at home who desires privacy even more than we do, so he does not enter without knocking. But yes we lock the door when he's home.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I love it!!! I need one of those.


My "Poke Me" shirt came today!!

She`s already wearing it.



I`m such a child, I`m lucky she not only puts up with me but humors me as well... LMAO

:rofl:


----------



## Gee (Jun 21, 2012)

The bad news is my wife wears onesie pajamas.
The good news is they are Wild Leopard Spots:
All in One Cotton non footed pajamas

:smthumbup:


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

I own more pajamas then I think any human should. I dont wear any of them unless we are having a big family christmas early in the morning and that is what we take family photos in. Or have family in from out of town and I get up early to make breakfast. Now I do have the type of "comfy" tops that hit right below the but and walk around in that with some cute underwear. I would have to agree with sleeping in something is far to uncomfortable. I have a little boy and a girl on the way. My son knows that he is only aloud in bed with us if we are watching cartoons on Sat morning and I make a point to put on pj's as does my husband. He does come in from time to time when not feeling well and makes a pallet on the floor. In that case my husband has a spare pair of something appropriate for me to wear in his nightstand. As for things your mom says. My mom and grandma worned me about in case of fires and things like that. They both told me to place a big shower towel next to the door just in case.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

ChubbieOwl said:


> Everyone that sleeps naked: do you have kids? or do you just lock your door, or are you not bothered if your kid comes in your room and you are asleep naked (not judging, just curious)?
> I used to sleep sans pj's before having our daughter. I started wearing nightgowns when she was a baby since I would have to get up at night with her, it was just easier. Now she is 3 and I still sleep in a tee shirt or night gown because she likes to come in our room and wake me up if she needs something, or it is time to get up.


We sleep nude and have kids.

They enter without knocking and any trauma they experience is on them


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Gee said:


> The bad news is my wife wears onesie pajamas.
> The good news is they are Wild Leopard Spots:
> All in One Cotton non footed pajamas
> 
> :smthumbup:


My wife has a pair of these too she wears around the house in winter.

She has the Kiss print ones


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

My wife has yes pajamas but she has lost weight and they are all too big now. So it is a double edged sword. 
Lately she just wears nothing if she is giving the green light. But i do miss her tempting me.


----------

